# Aperture 3 library on external drive



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a folder of images already on an external hard drive. I would like to make that folder a library in Aperure 3. I can make a library on the external but can't manage to get my existing folders in that library, what might I be doing wrong? 

Simply, I would like to keep my existing pictures on my external hard drive while being able to edit them in Aperture 3.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

If I do an "import" where do the images go? do they stay on my external hard drive or would they be loaded onto my MBP hard drive?


----------



## iSteve (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Jayman,
In Aperture the files are saved where you specify under Preferences > General > Library Location. If you import all your images into the library then Aperture will essentially make its own copy into its own library, leaving your originals untouched.

This helps to keep your originals as a 'backup' of sorts, but can also be an issue if your external is low on space and you would have to back up to another external or DVDs.

My library is too large to store locally and use the external as the main library without issue.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

iSteve said:


> Hey Jayman,
> In Aperture the files are saved where you specify under Preferences > General > Library Location. If you import all your images into the library then Aperture will essentially make its own copy into its own library, leaving your originals untouched.
> 
> This helps to keep your originals as a 'backup' of sorts, but can also be an issue if your external is low on space and you would have to back up to another external or DVDs.
> ...


iSteve, thanks for responding to my question, I still had not found an answer. I appreciate your help.

Ok, so I pointed Aperture to my photo folder on my external. Now do I need to have my aperture library on the external also? I'm trying to keep all the photos on the external working off the external.

Edit - I just noticed that I need to point aperture to an aperture library on my external and not my photo folder, is that right? So you're saying doing so keeps my photos on the external when importing, right? 

Have I gone full circle yet? :lmao:


----------



## iSteve (Jun 21, 2005)

jayman said:


> Edit - I just noticed that I need to point aperture to an aperture library on my external and not my photo folder, is that right? So you're saying doing so keeps my photos on the external when importing, right?
> 
> Have I gone full circle yet? :lmao:


Maybe more semi-circle at the moment - ha!

Ok, if you've already been using Aperture you might remember the first time you fired it up it asked where you would like to store your library - by default is on your internal drive in the Pictures folder. If you want to move it to an external drive, then all you should need to do is this:

1- quite Aperture if its currently running

2- copy the file from you internal called *Aperture Library.aplibrary* (this is where all your Aperture photos are stored) and copy it onto your external you want to use.

3- once done copying, reopen Aperture and go to Preferences > General > Library Location and then click the *Change* button and then locate and select the newly copied Aperture Library file on our external.

4- to make sure it all worked correctly don't erase the original Aperture Library file on your internal just yet. I would move it into another folder on your Mac, quit & relaunch Aperture and then check the preferences to make sure it still sees the external drive directory, check your photos, try importing a few new ones, etc... and once it all seems to be going smoothly then you can feel ok to erase (or backup, then erase) the original Aperture library on your Mac.

Does this make sense? It should be pretty straight forward but let me know if you have any questions or need clarifications-
Good luck!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to further explain things. This does make sense, I'll have time to give it a go this weekend.
I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Suggest a full clone backup first - you DO have a backup I assume 

THEN do the adjustments.

You will suffer a performance hit using the external unless it's FW 800 or eSATA - ideal is another internal drive for both scratch and library.....but then everything needs a back up as well.

This is where a dock and some extra drives are really useful.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Suggest a full clone backup first - you DO have a backup I assume
> 
> THEN do the adjustments.
> 
> ...


Good tips! I have 3 clones, on 3 different drives just to be extra safe. I am considering using my Synology NAS (i just bought it) for the library, do you think the performance would suffer with this?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes it will suffer
Is your macbook pro unibody?


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, 2008 model.


----------

